# FermWrap



## JLS (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm thinking of buying a brew belts or fermWraps, which do you thinks are best?

Do I need a Johnson digital temp controller to maintain the temperature at 75*

Also, I came across an article which read: How to easily put together your own FermWrap by ordering the parts individually from a reptile supply store. (reptilebasics.com/flexwatt-heat-tape) All you need is the wire/clip/insulator set ($5), and 2 feet of 11 inch Flexwatt heat tape ($6.50). Attach the wire clips and insulators to the 2 silver strips on the tape (I just used a pair of pliers), and you've got yourself a FermWrap that homebrew shops sell for $30 - $40.

Do you think this setup will work the same as the FermWrap?

Thanks


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 23, 2011)

I just bought a ferm wrap to try out and it worked really well. I only paid $24.00 locally for it. I think between that and the belt I would buy the belt for wine. It's not as delicate to throw in its drawer when storing it and it didn't get as hot as the ferm wrap did. If your doing beer then maybe the ferm wrap would be better.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 23, 2011)

Why would the Fermwrap be better for beer, beer actually requires cooler temps!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 23, 2011)

Ok, I do not know anything about beer, and was just throwing that out there. My bad!


----------



## JLS (Apr 23, 2011)

I just make wine, do you think I need a Johnson digital temp controller to maintain the temperature at 75*


----------



## Wade E (Apr 23, 2011)

Dan, since you have the digital gun did you shoot your wine when you had the Fermwrap on it.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 23, 2011)

I did. It went up to around 80* which was higher than I wanted so I had it on several days and then back off until the temp got to low (2-3 days). With the belt I don't think I ever go over 77*. 

I bought it because I needed two more belts and my local guy only had one and the fermWrap was only a few dollars more. He told me the guys that brew love them but use the digital thermostat with them. They put the orange cap on the carboys with the air lock in one opening and the bulb for the thermostat in the other opening. Does this make sense, Wade?


----------



## Wade E (Apr 23, 2011)

Okay, so if fermenting in a colder basement you may want this Fermwrap as I know when my temps were down around 55* down there the brew belt would only get it up to around 68* and I bet this would bring it closer to 75*. If you want to go the Ranco or Johnson way that would be fine but you dont have to go the digital route, they sell a cheaper one that isnt digital.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 23, 2011)

Ok I have the less expensive one that George sells for my freezer after your insistence (and good advice it was). I works real good at keeping my freezer at 28*. Actually that about the coldest i can get it. I would prefer to cold stabilize at around 20* but this is fine, and less riskier then when I was cold stabilizing at 0*.


----------



## pettyus (Apr 23, 2011)

JLS said:


> I'm thinking of buying a brew belts or fermWraps, which do you thinks are best?
> 
> Do I need a Johnson digital temp controller to maintain the temperature at 75*
> 
> ...



I have no experience with brew belts, but I actually built my own fermwrap just like you outlined...and it works great. I paired it with a digital Johnson temp controller and maintain good & constant fermenting temps in my cold basement.


----------



## JLS (Apr 25, 2011)

Can the digital Johnson temp controller handle more then 1 Fermwrap ?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 25, 2011)

I am not sure but I would say no. It has a plug for just one unit.

Just thinking out loud both vessel's would be in the same room and have the same ambient temperature so if you used a double plug it might work. To be honest with you I wouldn't even use the controller.Its really not necessary they use such a small amount of electric.


----------



## robie (Apr 25, 2011)

JLS,

The brew belt's temp is not adjustable or course, but you can still have some control as to the temperature of the wine with the brew belt.

The lower down on the fermentor you place the brew belt, the warmer will be the wine inside. Also, you can place rubber or metal spacers (even pencils) between the brew belt and the surface of the fermentor to lower the temperature even more.

The brew belt will never regulate the temperature like an electronic control, but in most cases, it will work well enough.

I use the stick-on tape-style thermometers on all my fermentors and carboys. They work pretty well to let you know what the temperature is of the wine inside.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 25, 2011)

I also move my brew belt low to the middle for temp control. I never place anything between it and the carboy though. I just never found that it got hot enough to do that.


----------

